
Ask HN: What would you like to learn on the job? - thinkingkong
A lot of companies seem to value continuous learning and professional development but I was wondering how structured that was for the HN community. What do you want to learn? Are you succeeding at learning it?
======
srijanshetty
I've learned a bunch of things on the job:

\- Picked up Finance on the go as it was required for the job. \- Learned a
lot about concurrency, java, python3, modern C++, React as I needed them to
get my projects to completions. \- Another thing which was completely
orthogonal was political philosophy and it's interplay with economics, and to
extend it further, behavioural economics. \- Then there are soft skills like
writing concise emails, presentation skills and general witty banter which I
picked up as well

------
probinso
Every new job I get oh, I try to find a completely different tech stack.

This front loads a lot of learning on the job.

